# 9.94 second Golf R in Puerto Rico



## RickSpeed (Sep 30, 2001)

Just want to share my 2017 VW Golf R experience achieving 9.94 sec in the 1/4 mile. Hope you enjoy it.
Thanks.

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?9276123-9-94-second-Golf-R-in-Puerto-Rico


Hellcat DESTROYER - VW Golf SMASHES Big V8's

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoln-J6QTg4&t=17s


----------



## westbeach4 (Aug 19, 2006)

I pushed on your youtube link and I'd already watched the video LOL. Good stuff man and awesome car.
Thanks for sharing


----------

